# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Honeymoon Layover in St Martin

## yesplease

We are heading to St Barts for our honeymoon in April.  We have to fly back to St Martin on Saturday to catch the first flight out of SXM on Sunday. We get to SXM around 1pm, but I can't figure out what to do the rest of the day.  Is it worth renting a car and exploring the island for a couple of hours or is there a nice hotel close to SXM (active or lazy)?  Any suggestions?  Thanks.

----------


## andynap

For that period of time I would go to La Sammana which is a short cab ride to the airport or they may have a shuttle to take you. It is a very nice way to finish up your vacation. Checkin is probably 3.

----------


## JEK

Agree with Andy. Probably the only property on SXM truly on par with SBH. http://www.lasamanna.com/web/omar/la_samanna_resort.jsp

----------


## phil62

I agree. Have lunch at the pool terrace and dinner in their seaside restaurant-that will take the sting out of having to leave SBH.

Amy

----------


## yesplease

Thanks.  I just checked availability and rates and it's pretty steep for the limited time I'll be there (more than the villa in St Barts).  Any other suggestions in the area?

----------


## andynap

Well it's not near the airport but they do have a shuttle- Le Esplanade in Grand Case. It's a 40 minute ride but you will be in the food capital of SXM- Spiga is the best Italian restaurant in SXM. Others are close by too. Here is a link- http://www.lesplanade.com/

----------


## yesplease

Great...thanks for the tips.

----------

